# المنتديات الأدبيه > منتدى الشعر >  بدايات (( قصص قصيرة))

## أميرة قوس النصر

كانت تقف على اعلى منطقة في القاعة قرب اللوج  تضع الطرحة البيضاء  وتنظر للجميع بعينيها اللتان لم يفهمها احد غيرة ,
كم حملت بذلك اليوم وكم نامت وهي تنتظر بشغف , خططت لكل شي الفستان المكياج وحتى تسريحة الشعر ، انة يوم تنتظرة كل فتاة 
ونظرت الية من بعيد لم يسطيع ان ينظر اليها كما كان ينظر دائما لم يجرأ الا للحظات ثم اخفى نظراتة سريعا وسار للامام كان صوت الاغاني صاخب  الا انة لم يسمع شيئا ولم يرى  الا الذكريات , وكانها شريط اخذ يعرض امامة ، لم يكن وهما كان يعلم انه حبه لها حقيقيا وهي كانت تعلم انها تعشقة فلو شكت باي شي لن تشك بتلك المشاعر التي وجدت بينها.
كانت تتمنى وهي تراة يسير نحوها ان يفعل اي شيء ومع ان المسافة التي بينهما لم تكن  الا بضع خطوات الا انها كانت تراة يقترب منها ببطئ شديد وكأنها تشاهد ذلك ذلك الشريط معه .
كم كان عمرها عندما احبتة لم تعد تذكر ،
 وهو متى بدا يشعر انها الدنيا وانة حياتة من دونها هو انتظار للموت ! 
ربما هذه الذكريات لم تعد مهمه فلن تفيد احدا ولن توقف ما يحصل الان ....
الجميع هناك كان ينظر امة التي خططت وناضلت لهذا اليوم وامها التي ارتاحت بعد ان اوصلتها لهذه الوقفة كلهم كانو بنظرة ملامون ومخطئون ، رفع عينية لينظر اليها  للمرة الاخيرة وتفاجئت بنظراته اليها ، تذكرت ذلك اليوم عندما التقت به عند الدرج لم يتكلم معها بل اكتفى بتلك النظرات وهي ازاحة ذلك الصمت  قائلتا بحرقة : اسفة .
ارادتة ان يتكلم ان يفعل اي شي سوى الصمت لكنة لم يسطيع ،فلم يعتد على ان يعلن الاستسلام لمشاعرة اراد ان يحفظ صورتة وفضل ان يصمت رغم كل المه لم يفعل شي واثر الصمت وابتعد ، ذلك اليوم بكت بحرقة وتمنت لو كان كابوسا ارادتة ان يتكلم ان يصرخ امام الجميع ان يعلن انه يحبها ،لو قام باي عمل حتى لو صنف ضمن اعمال الجنون  لربما ارتاحت.
غاب شهرين وهي تحاول ان تتصل به في كل مناسبة عائلية كانت تحاول ان تلتقية ولو مصادفة ارادت ان تخبره بشي لكن الكلام لم يغير شي فلقد قضي الامر.
اقترب اكثر ووقف امامها تماما كما حلمت هي ببدلتها البيضاء وهو ببدلتة السوداء , نظر اليها كانت مطابقة تماما لصورتها التي رسمها بخياله هكذا تخيلها اول مرة اكتشف انه احبها فية بتلك الهيئة وبهذا المنظر ، لم يشوة ذلك الحلم الا ابتسامتها المصطنعه وانفاسها المتسارعة التي لم يسمعها سواه واخفى نظراتة من جديد ، كان صوتة ما يزال عالقا في اذنيها فقبل انت تذهب للصالون اتصل بها وتكلما  وبكت في طريقها للصالون بحرقة شديدة . 
من هو الملام ومن كان السبب ؟، كيف خضعت وكيف لم ترفض ذلك الوضع ؟ كلها اسئلة كانت تدور في داخلها ، مد يده ليسلم على عريسها وضمة بشده قائلا له : مبارك .....
احست ان الكلام قد ابتلع منها وانتابها شعور شديد بضمه ، ارادت ان تنسى الدنيا كلها بلحظة .
وتمنى هو ان تنتهي تلك اللحظات باسرع ما يمكن اراد ان يدير ظهره وان يبدا حياتة من جديد كما كانت تلك اليلة بداية لحياتها 
نظر اليها واحس انه ثوبها الابيض هو  كفن روحة .. بداية لنهاية قصتة .
اعتقد في البداية انه كرهها لكنة لم يسطيع ان يشعر بذلك الشعور لم يسطيع ان يلومها على الاستسلام والخضوع، ادار ظهره  وسار مبتعدا عنها  وارادت ان تمسك يده وان تصرخ قائلتا :لا ترحل !!
لكنها لن تفعلها فهي دائما تستسلم دون مقاومة حتى،، استسلمت لعمتها عندما خططت هي وامها لخطبتها لم تفتح فمها ووافقت على كل ما كان يحصل ، لم تكلف نفسها حتى عناء توديعه ...
استسلمت لكل الظروف وابتعدت عنه بارادتها رغم عنها ، استسلمت وسلمت نفسها لشخص اخر حتى تبقى بنظر الجميع المطيعة التي لا ترفض امر العائلة ، تعلم انها ساهمت ببعده ويعلم انه ان التفت مرة اخرى لن  يتركها وسيفضح مشاعره كانت تنظره اليه لعله يلتفت لكنة لم يفعلها وغادر القاعه وعينيها تراقبان باب القاعة  لعله يعود ، وبهدوء شعرت بيد دافئة تمسك بيدها نظرت الى عريسها والى عينيه مبتسمه ولم تنظر لذلك الباب من جديد .........
بقلم :
مها عزمي

----------


## saousana

[align=center] :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2: [/align]

----------


## Zhrt_ALm6r

[align=center] 
 :Eh S(2):  رائع  :Eh S(2): 
[/align]

----------


## عُبادة

:Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

يعطيكِ العافيه  :Eh S(2):

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

ولكن الى اي حد سوف تستطيع ان تمنع الذكريات من التسلل من ذلك الباب .. رغم انها اشاحت بنظرها عنه .. ورغم كلمة " دفء " وكلمة " ابتسامة " في السطر الاخير ....

----------


## غسان

يخرب بيتها 

جلطتني  :Bl (14): 

رائعه يا مها .. شكرا ..

----------


## تحية عسكريه

يسلموا مها الله يعطيكي العافية 

كلام رائع  :Icon31:  :Icon31:  :Icon31:  :Icon31:  :Icon31:  :Icon31:  :Icon31:  :Icon31:  :Icon31:

----------


## محمد العزام

مشكورة مها

----------


## Ahmad zo3bi

:Cry2:  :Cry2:

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

مشكورين على المرور  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## keana

رائع يا مها
بتحزن :Eh S(2):

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

> رائع يا مها
> بتحزن


 :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):

----------

